# KNives



## alfredo (Mar 19, 2005)

does any body know were i could get a set of good knives cheap with out going on the internet or wal-mart?
Thanks,
Alfredo :bounce:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

without resorting to the internet or wal-mart,
i would go to the closest restaurant supply shop
to get my knives. in san francisco, we are lucky 
to have several restaurant supply houses in town.

the least expensive "quality" knives available would 
be either the forschner "fibrox" line or the regular
restaurant staple, dexter russell.


----------

